
I'll pay you $5 to test my software - bobblywobbles
FIRST: If this is against the guidelines, I am sorry in advance.<p>I&#x27;m writing budgeting software with Electron to replace the web-based solutions that I&#x27;ve used in the past (Mint, EveryDollar). I don&#x27;t like the thought of saving my budget on some application&#x2F;server that I do not own. I wanted to get away from these companies possibly selling my data (because I don&#x27;t read the terms and conditions fully) and another data-breach where the whole internet now knows I go to Noodles and Company too often.<p>To that end, this budgeting software is completely offline. All the data is stored in a .json file contained within the app. This data can be protected by a passphrase so it sits encrypted at-rest on the file system. Oh, I forgot my passphrase, can I just reset it so I can resume using the app? No. There&#x27;s no backdoor there; I have to delete all of my data to use the app again. Suffice to say, it&#x27;s secure enough that I&#x27;m comfortable using it for my personal use.<p>It&#x27;s features are basic now, but I&#x27;m adding more features like the ability to filter categories alphabetically and adding a page for future goals and reports - because I know I want these myself.<p>I&#x27;d like to give this away for free, because I&#x27;ve been very blessed in life and I think everyone should have the ability to manage their budgets without a cost associated with it. The problem I&#x27;m having is getting the word out, so I&#x27;ve decided to post here offering to PAY YOU $5 to test this software. (I don&#x27;t have infinite money, though, but I hope to give away $100-$200 in amazon gift cards). If you are interested, please go to the Github page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reZach&#x2F;my-budget) and download the windows binary (no mac binaries yet) and try it out. If you aren&#x27;t comfortable with that, clone the repo and run it locally. Give your thoughts&#x2F;opinions on the Slack channel and message me in Slack (&#x27;zachary&#x27; is the user name) an email I can send you your abraham lincoln ($5) amazon gift card :)
======
slosh
500 and it's a deal

